# college?



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

anyone here in college? where? what courses are you currently taking? or will this thread get locked also?


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

plymouth state, im taking business courses


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

any english or writting courses?


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Stop making stupid posts trying to get your work done for you, if you are too lazy to do it yourself, you should just drop out and save whose ever money it is paying your tuition.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

> Stop making stupid posts trying to get your work done for you, if you are too lazy to do it yourself, you should just drop out and save whose ever money it is paying your tuition.


huh?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

http://forums.klipsch.com/forums/storage/4...nimal_House.jpg

^if i knew how to post pictures


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

just run away n3p....before you get banned! Are you on the hippy crack tonight or what?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

not me, i think the mods are though


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

I find Edgar Allen Poe rather interesting.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

n3p said:


> not me, i think the mods are though


I think you should learn your lesson from the first few locked posts you have made instead of continuing these dumb posts and risking being banned or something. Im sure the mods will only lock your posts for so long before they get totally fed up


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

the threads shouldnt be locked in the first place

mike, as i do i. anything specific?


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

lol, i was just kidding, do your own work.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

dude, you are taking ENGLISH classes.
i mean, seriously, the amount of threads you have posted on here... you could have written a book already

noone wants to help you. 
because everyone did it themselves.... 
just quit wasting your time, and write the paper

or keep posting obvious threads full of typos asking for work that isnt your own until you get banned from the site, and have to write your own papers anyway.....

and i never had to take many english classes, but logic would tell me that a website about piranha would be the last place i would look.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

i havent asked for any work in any of the many posts i posted TODAY


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

hahah even I passd English with an A I love writing, belive it or not... i admit i did ask for sme math help here a while back, but i didnt ask for people to asnwer my hw but to explain it to me, anyway my fav course was literature awwwee i miss that class...

btw thanks again mike123 for helping me in those though moments hahahah











mike123 said:


> I find Edgar Allen Poe rather interesting.


me too


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

No prob pink. Math is good, english bad. I hate english with a burning passion.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^and I hate math


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

mike123 said:


> No prob pink. Math is good, english bad. I hate english with a burning passion.


unless you're taking abstract math...weirdest math class in the world.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Kain said:


> No prob pink. Math is good, english bad. I hate english with a burning passion.


unless you're taking abstract math...weirdest math class in the world.
[/quote]

Oh Kain you helped me a lot too thanx








I hate abstract math, caculous, algebra, geometry, every math but Hmm i forgot the name HAHAHAH


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

PinKragon said:


> No prob pink. Math is good, english bad. I hate english with a burning passion.


unless you're taking abstract math...weirdest math class in the world.
[/quote]

Oh Kain you helped me a lot too thanx








I hate abstract math, caculous, algebra, geometry, every math but Hmm i forgot the name HAHAHAH








[/quote]
no prob. For the most part, I hate math but it was always pretty easy. I agree with Mike though, english is easy but its so annoying. Ive had to bust out 4-6 pages essays in like 2-3 hours because of the course load Im taking this quarter. The last thing I want to do is come home from a long day of programming only to have to read over a bunch of chapters in a boring book and write out an essay.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Abstract math is a lot of fun...I think my students would rather see a few numbers, though, LOL.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

love math
not such a fan of reading poems, but hey, to each their own

i definately *hate *cheaters. 
in whatever class.
why even go to class if you arent going to learn.

i loved differential equations
and descrete mathematics (where 2 plus 2 equals 4 but dont tell anyone)


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

mike123 said:


> I find Edgar Allen Poe rather interesting.


did he like airplanes?? +111!!1!

goddam I don't think I've seen this many locked threads :laugh::laugh::laugh: 
/highfives nc3po


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Well i love reading and writing I just finished this James Patterson book "you've been warned" is like omg kinda crazy...i read it in 2 days


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> Abstract math is a lot of fun...I think my students would rather see a few numbers, though, LOL.


yea, this class completely takes me out of my element. Usually I just learn the concepts and can bust out a valid solution on the exams. But this class deals mainly with just memorizing proofs and theorems. The class is completely flipped in terms of grades with the students who normally gets the highest scores in other upper div math courses doing horrible while the students who typically struggle in other classes because all they do is memorize are getting the higher scores lol. I actually lost more points on a proof even though I put the right proof down than my friend who got the proof completely wrong but structured it correctly.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

are you retarded n3p


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

coutl said:


> are you retarded n3p
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everyone say Pie!!!!


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

bigredjeep said:


> plymouth state, im taking business courses


So hows the business thing going? I am takeing small buisness managment and Entrepreneurship starting this winter. Im really horrible at math and i heard its just basic math and not to be worried.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

> are you retarded n3p


its not official

but for those who said they find Poe interesting, feel free to expand on your thoughts!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

The happiest day, The happiest hour
A dream within a dream

The assignation
Alone



n3p said:


> > are you retarded n3p
> 
> 
> its not official
> ...


Who then shall call thy conduct into question? who blame thee for thy visionary hours, or denounce those occupations as a wasting away of life, which were but the overflowings of thine everlasting energies?

....







....My heart to joy at the same tone;
And all I loved, I loved alone.Then-in my childhood, in the dawn Of a most stormy life-was drawn From every depth of good and ill The mystery which binds me still: From the torrent, or the fountain, From the red cliff of the mountain, From the sun that round me rolled In its autumn tint of gold, From the lightning in the sky As it passed me flying by


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

The art of losing isn't hard to master; so many things seem filled with the intent to be lost that their loss is no disaster <- Oops thats from a different author









no fate(for you are my fate,my sweet)i want no world(for beautiful you are my world,my true) and it's you are whatever a moon has always meant and whatever a sun will always sing is you <- Oopsy again


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

..".readings for rich kids"

That man is not truly brave who is afraid either to seem or to be, when it suits him, a coward.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

n3p said:


> > are you retarded n3p
> 
> 
> its not official
> ...


hmmm...let's see..
This is the 6th thread you've started tonight. They were all about the same subject. Five of those have been closed. This thread has had more replies than the other ones. Still, no one seems to want to help you on this, but you keep coming back, asking the same questions or writing the same replies... don't you get it ?? Start working or go find your info somewhere else..


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

dude if you want people to help you on this forum, make a new username that's like blondewithbigboobs and get a bunch of stupid pictures off the internet of you being cute. make an introduction thread, let the leg humping begin, and then ask for papers.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Boobah said:


> dude if you want people to help you on this forum, make a new username that's like blondewithbigboobs and get a bunch of stupid pictures off the internet of you being cute. make an introduction thread, let the leg humping begin, and then ask for papers.


Now I'll distrust _all_ of the fake women on here...thanks, man!


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

u know damn well some """hotblondechick"""" (aka np3) will make a quest in like 2 hours asking about Poe


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Wouldn't surprise me. Seems plagiarism rates high as a methodology of taking courses for some people...why wouldn't they steal ideas for how to better cope with P-Fury, too, no matter how tongue-in-cheek they really are?


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

he will get caught, colleges are cracking down so hard on plagarism. i almost got busted for siting a source wrong


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

plagarism is a serious offense actually. not that youll go to court in college for it...but do not ever go down that path. in my english class its an automatic F and the school will frown heavily on it to the point where you will be dropped from the class.

its also just plain wrong. dont copy and paste a report. if you can find the time to sign up for college, you should have the time to do your homework.

be origonal, be confident, and just dont be lazy. these college years count and this is the stepping stone for the rest of your life. dont slack now or youll feel it for the rest of you life....take it from someone who knows


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Academic dishonesty is taken seriously enough that you can be kicked out of a lot of your better universities for repeated violations.


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

wow. in my school not only do u get an F for plagarism, but u get expelled and it goes on any transcript you have so other colleges and stuff can see it


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> Academic dishonesty is taken seriously enough that you can be kicked out of a lot of your better universities for repeated violations.


thats correct. but part of me wonders, since he's been so stuborn at this topic judging by all the LOCKED THREADS im almost rooting for him to get the boot so some other more willing and honest student can take his spot. this kid was meant to major in castodial arts if you ask me....


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Good. I'd like to see more schools do that.



bigredjeep said:


> wow. in my school not only do u get an F for plagarism, but u get expelled and it goes on any transcript you have so other colleges and stuff can see it


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

those who cheat dont deserve a second time


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Someone please give him a really crappy essay about edgar allen poe and let the poor bastard get an F, just so he will STFU.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

i repeat again, can some quote in THIS thread were i asked for someone to help me cheat?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

well what exactly do you want from us n3p?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

You create a thread about college, but you end up talking about Poe...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

n3p said:


> but for those who said they find Poe interesting, feel free to expand on your thoughts!


Please. We all know what you're trying to do. All you try to do is subvert the rules and see how you can get away with it by just nibbling around the edges a bit and hoping that we're not smart enough to catch on. It's pretty sad.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

n3p said:


> anyone here in college? where? what courses are you currently taking? or will this thread get locked also?


Let's hear answers from you before we give any...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lock this thread, suspend this user unless he starts to post serious inquiries in other forums. i dont like all these threads popping up from the same guy with the same subject. i cant believe how many threads he made that were locked and hes still running free


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

graduated in 05 with a b.sc. in mechanical engineering. college(or university as we usually say up here) was fun.

so i'd be the last one you'd want to write an english paper.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

scrubbs said:


> graduated in 05 with a b.sc. in mechanical engineering. college(or university as we usually say up here) was fun.
> 
> so i'd be the last one you'd want to write an english paper.


Yea I hear you on that one. Me no speaky english good.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

i would personally like for this kid to stay in my class, get a bad mark, just so i would be on the higher side of the curve. Oh the good old times of figuring out where the class curve lies.

Seriously, EAP was a drunk and a cheat. his poems are far overrated in the existentialist arena, and for some reason people love him with no forethought of what impact he had on the writing circles he influenced.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

scrubbs said:


> graduated in 05 with a b.sc. in mechanical engineering. college(or university as we usually say up here) was fun.
> 
> so i'd be the last one you'd want to write an english paper.


mechanical engineer!


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

Like i said Im at PSU im majoring in business management and consumption, im also on the 5 year plan


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

bigredjeep said:


> wow. in my school not only do u get an F for plagarism, but u get expelled and it goes on any transcript you have so other colleges and stuff can see it


yeah, most colleges will expel nowadays.

also n3p.

i've done extensive research on edgar allen poe, so much so that i could probably recite most of his popular pieces to you in person, i've got piles of notes and papers, i have an entire folder with outlines and research that I did on poe in high school (my english lit teacher was insane and we spent an astonishing 4 entire months on poe and his works, how he created his own new genres of writing style...etc...yeah, she was a f*cking loony toon). anyway, i can tell you that this is fairly accurate, and a good start, but by NO means is this "extensive" or in depth. use this as a starting point, especially since this doesnt go into great detail about his childhood (where other sources DO, and it's actually quite impressive because not much literature is available on the childhood of EAP). seriously, better than the internet, is the library. go to your local one and look up a bio book on edgar allen poe, take a notebook and SKIM for facts. then go to the next book about poe, SKIM for facts...etc...dont forget to cite your sources, but with enough facts, a 3-6 page paper is rediculously easy...anyway, here's my starting point for you. haha.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edgar_Allan_Poe

good luck dude, seriously, dont cheat.


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> wow. in my school not only do u get an F for plagarism, but u get expelled and it goes on any transcript you have so other colleges and stuff can see it


yeah, most colleges will expel nowadays.

also n3p.

i've done extensive research on edgar allen poe, so much so that i could probably recite most of his popular pieces to you in person, i've got piles of notes and papers, i have an entire folder with outlines and research that I did on poe in high school (my english lit teacher was insane and we spent an astonishing 4 entire months on poe and his works, how he created his own new genres of writing style...etc...yeah, she was a f*cking loony toon). anyway, i can tell you that this is fairly accurate, and a good start, but by NO means is this "extensive" or in depth. use this as a starting point, especially since this doesnt go into great detail about his childhood (where other sources DO, and it's actually quite impressive because not much literature is available on the childhood of EAP). seriously, better than the internet, is the library. go to your local one and look up a bio book on edgar allen poe, take a notebook and SKIM for facts. then go to the next book about poe, SKIM for facts...etc...dont forget to cite your sources, but with enough facts, a 3-6 page paper is rediculously easy...anyway, here's my starting point for you. haha.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edgar_Allan_Poe

good luck dude, seriously, dont cheat.
[/quote]

i think i do too somewhere, he actualy a interesting guy to read about, which means a whole lot comming from me, he has some awesome poems. i dont know why you wouldnt just check him out yourself


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^thats what i said...
but yeah thats true you should start an introduce urself thread and post pictures of yourself, people will still hate you as they do now, not a difference........


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

PinKragon said:


> ^thats what i said...
> but yeah thats true you should start an introduce urself thread and post pictures of yourself, people will still hate you as they do now, not a difference........


i dont hate him, he hasnt done anything to me, kinda like the kid for providing me with something to laugh about


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

bigredjeep said:


> ^thats what i said...
> but yeah thats true you should start an introduce urself thread and post pictures of yourself, people will still hate you as they do now, not a difference........


i dont hate him, he hasnt done anything to me, kinda like the kid for providing me with something to laugh about
[/quote]
Exactly why would you hate some that hasnt done anything to you right? someone that prolly dont even care what you thing about him right? 
Thank you


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

PinKragon said:


> ^thats what i said...
> but yeah thats true you should start an introduce urself thread and post pictures of yourself, people will still hate you as they do now, not a difference........


i dont hate him, he hasnt done anything to me, kinda like the kid for providing me with something to laugh about
[/quote]
Exactly why would you hate some that hasnt done anything to you right? someone that prolly dont even care what you thing about him right? 
Thank you








[/quote]

Oh?


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

bigredjeep said:


> ^thats what i said...
> but yeah thats true you should start an introduce urself thread and post pictures of yourself, people will still hate you as they do now, not a difference........


i dont hate him, he hasnt done anything to me, kinda like the kid for providing me with something to laugh about
[/quote]
Exactly why would you hate some that hasnt done anything to you right? someone that prolly dont even care what you thing about him right? 
Thank you








[/quote]

Oh?
[/quote]
i understand myself dont worry


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

PinKragon said:


> ^thats what i said...
> but yeah thats true you should start an introduce urself thread and post pictures of yourself, people will still hate you as they do now, not a difference........


i dont hate him, he hasnt done anything to me, kinda like the kid for providing me with something to laugh about
[/quote]
Exactly why would you hate some that hasnt done anything to you right? someone that prolly dont even care what you thing about him right? 
Thank you








[/quote]

Oh?
[/quote]
i understand myself dont worry








[/quote]

thats good, least one of us does haha


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

pinkragon when are we gonna go out?


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> pinkragon when are we gonna go out?


is that a picture of her in her avatar.. i cant tell


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

I love to write essays and stuffs but i did cheat about 2 or 3 times (there's a place near our University that sells tons of written book reports, essays and even feasibility studies).. i did that because my professor doesnt read our papers; so i got lazy.. But if your prof gonna be reading your papers one by one then do it your own..


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)




----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> dude if you want people to help you on this forum, make a new username that's like blondewithbigboobs and get a bunch of stupid pictures off the internet of you being cute. make an introduction thread, let the leg humping begin, and then ask for papers.


Now I'll distrust _all_ of the fake women on here...thanks, man!
[/quote]

i seriously cannot believe this guy took what i said to heart...see the locked thread by blonewithbigboobs?? Funny thing is worked on some of you undersexed fuggers


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

im at ferris state university and im taking CJ classes


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

I can't believe I got suspended and banned from the MAB for posting pics of a lady in a thong, and this guy has:
-bickered with the moderators over something they already told him he don't want him to do.
-threw a temper tantrum and made multiple threads to piss off the moderators and bitch more about it.
-made a second account and had that account start threads to continue the fight with the mods.

What's the deal? Does this guy have naked pictures of Grosse Gurke or something? (Besides the lemonparty pic)


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

Bullsnake said:


> I can't believe I got suspended and banned from the MAB for posting pics of a lady in a thong, and this guy has:
> -bickered with the moderators over something they already told him he don't want him to do.
> -threw a temper tantrum and made multiple threads to piss off the moderators and bitch more about it.
> -made a second account and had that account start threads to continue the fight with the mods.
> ...


good point


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> I can't believe I got suspended and banned from the MAB for posting pics of a lady in a thong, and this guy has:
> -bickered with the moderators over something they already told him he don't want him to do.
> -threw a temper tantrum and made multiple threads to piss off the moderators and bitch more about it.
> -made a second account and had that account start threads to continue the fight with the mods.
> ...


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> pinkragon when are we gonna go out?


tomorrow


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

I purposely left this thread open for the wolves to have at n3p, which they have







. I think I've had my fun though.


----------

